# matsui LM32HD1 tv problem



## cassiboy (Dec 12, 2008)

ned help with matsui LM32HD1 TV. One the the guys at work has one and cant get it to work in HD.

He has the HD comp cable that doesnt work now he has bought a VGA cable and hes getting the same problem.

If i remeber its just a Blue screen.

Normal cable Comp works ok. but he so want HD xbox rather than SD TV


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

I'm not familiar with that particular TV but most need to be told to see HD. You do that through the menu. Also make sure you've switched it to the proper "Input" (sometimes called "source") The owner's manual should walk you through it.

Regarding the VGA cable, the TV will only see certain resolutions. Anything else produces a blank screen. Again the manual will tell you what resolutions the TV can use. Set the computer to one of those then it should work.

hope this helps,
yustr


----------

